

Show HN Update: Bovis.In - Landlord-Tenant Management System - paintAcquaint
http://www.bovis.in

======
paintAcquaint
Just implemented the ability to process payments for utilities / rent /
groceries, etc.

Bovis.In allows tenants or landlords to make public announcements within a
house, pay each other for rent, utilities, etc, and you can also post
anonymously to avoid being confrontational.

If anyone's interested on the technical stack, I'd be more than happy to
explain it.

